# Need some advice on which koralia.



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

HI, I have a 52g/200ltr tank and I am looking to point a koralia at the surface to keep a film from building up and to increase gaseous exchange. which koralia do you think would be best a koralia 1 or 2. thanks for your help it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would personally use a hk three. I used a hk 3 and a hk 2 in a 46 bow I used to run.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I have two Koralia 2s running in my 46 bow. Go with a 2 at he minimum.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's


----------

